# jdom - xslt-Verweis in .xml einfügen



## New_Escaflowne (20. Mai 2008)

hi.
ich habe folgendes problem:
ich habe ein programm mit dem ich bestimmte daten als .xml-abspeichere. für diese dateien habe ich eine .xslt-datei geschrieben, die ich gerne beim erzeugen der .xml-datei in diese datei schreiben möchten, also kurz gesagt:

wie füge ich mit jdom folgende zeile in ein .xml-dokument ein?

```
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="namensliste.xslt" ?>
```

hier ist der code der methode, die ich zum speichern verwende:


```
public void speichereNamensliste(String xmlPfad, Vector<String> namen) {
    Document doc=new Document();
    Element root=new Element("Namensliste");
    doc.setRootElement(root);
    for (int i=0; i<namen.size(); i++) {
      String tmp=namen.get(i);
      Element s=new Element("Schüler");
      s.setText(tmp);
      root.addContent(s);
    }
    try {
      Format f=Format.getPrettyFormat();
      f.setEncoding("ISO-8859-1");
      XMLOutputter xmlout=new XMLOutputter(f);
      xmlout.output(doc,new java.io.FileOutputStream(xmlPfad));
    } catch (IOException e) {
      ;
    }
  }
```

danke schonmal im vorraus.

EDIT:
ich konnte das problem alleine lösen.

mfg
New_Escaflowne


----------



## Gast (22. Sep 2008)

Hi, kannst vielleciht sagen wie du das Problem gelöst hast. Ich sthe grade vor der selben Aufgabe.


----------



## iluminatii (8. Dez 2010)

auch wennich das wieder ausgraben muss, hatte auch gerade das problem un hab die lösung gefunden,
falls ich damit vl irgenwem helfen kann:

			//xml-stylesheet zum xml dokument hinzufügen
			HashMap piMap = new HashMap( 2 );
			piMap.put( "type", "text/xsl" );
			piMap.put( "href", "blablabla.xsl" );
			ProcessingInstruction pi = new ProcessingInstruction( "xml-stylesheet", piMap );


----------



## iluminatii (8. Dez 2010)

leider nen teil vergessen, hier nochmal komplett:

			//xml-stylesheet zum xml dokument hinzufügen
			HashMap<String, String> piMap = new HashMap<String, String>( 2 );
			piMap.put( "type", "text/xsl" );
			piMap.put( "href", "kickernautHighscore.xsl" );
			ProcessingInstruction pi = new ProcessingInstruction( "xml-stylesheet", piMap );

			doc.getContent().add( 0, pi );  //doc = Document


----------

